# New Japanese Forum



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

After seeing such strong interest in Japanese in the Other Languages forum, we have decided to create a new forum for it. 

Also, I am pleased to announce that Flaminius has joined us as a moderator.  He will be the moderator of the Japanese forum.

Mike


----------



## Jana337

歓迎
    
​


----------



## Whodunit

*そのフォーラム*は*驚くべきでしょう**。*​ 

_I'm sure the grammar is totally off. If so, I'd be glad to discuss this sentence in the new forum. _​


----------



## Flaminius

*このフォーラムはあなたの投稿を待っています。

This forum awaits your posts.
*​


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome Flaminius!  May you and the Japanese forum enjoy
many stimulating threads.

Best regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## panjabigator

WOOO HOOO!  Awesome!


----------



## elroy

Herzlich willkommen, Flaminius.    Ich wünsche dem neuen Forum viel Erfolg.


----------



## cherine

Mabrook Flaminius  
 Congratulations to all those who love and learn Japanese  ​


----------



## ILT

Congratulations to all those interested in the Japanese language, I´m sure flaminius will be more than happy to have loads of traffic there 

And Flaminius, welcome to the mod team! It´s really a delight to have you onboard!


----------



## Cereth

I just can say : Domo arigatou gozaimashita!!!
Ya era hora de que abrieran un campito exclusivo para este bello idioma !!!
Ureshiiiiiii!


----------



## Aoyama

*Omedeto* !!


----------



## fenixpollo

*A very welcome addition.  Congratulations WR, Nipponophones and Flaminius!*


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations WR pour ce forum japonais !!!  And good luck to you Flaminius, I'm sure it will be so much fun for you.


----------



## Outsider

_Omedetou gozaimasu!_ 
​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bienvenue à Flaminius et au nouveau forum !

Welcoming a newborn is always a pleasure on WR... ​


----------



## brian

All I ever see when people write Japanese characters are question marks, so I will write my own Japanese and you can pretend it says "Congratulations to Flaminius and the new Japanese forum!":

??????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????????????????????!!!!!




Brian


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

よかった！ 

マイクさん達、どうもありがとうございます。


----------



## Arenita

Congratulations for the new forum!!!  I would like to learn Japanese!! I will do it some day! =Þ


----------

